# Does anyone use ValuHeart heart worm prevention?



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I've been looking into MAYBE switching the dogs from heartguard plus to ValuHeart generic brand so help save a bit of money. I was wondering if anyone here uses it or has used it and your opinion on it. Thanks everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

heart worm meds are serious. i wouldn't use a generic
brand.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I used Iverhart(generic for heartguard) from Virbac, each pill was about $8. I now use Ivomec at under $40 for a few years worth...the bottle will expire before I use it up.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Jane. I'll look into that. Do you need an RX to get it? or can you get it without?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I bought my Iverhart thru the vet, but the ivomec can be purchased at Tractor supply...do a search on this site for more threads on Ivomec/dosage/risks/ etc....


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

will do! thanks for the info!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread is helpful, though confusing at times....
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/143242-ivomec-1-heart-worms.html
I have researched it since that thread and decided this season to dose my dogs at .02cc for every 10# once a month(they were tested yesterday for HW and I will start the dosage tomorrow, May 1st thru Nov 1st...
disclaimer:
I'm not a vet, and not suggesting to anyone this is what to do, just what I'll be doing. Smaller breeds I would probably not do the Ivomec, but the 60+#'ers are safer to dose


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

fabulous! thanks. i like heartguard plus but a 12 month supply costs us $75 which every 6 months isnt bad but still kinda sucks it outta the bank. Just want to find something that would do the same job but be less expensive. i'll search through the threads in the morning when i have more time.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> This thread is helpful, though confusing at times....
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/143242-ivomec-1-heart-worms.html
> I have researched it since that thread and decided this season to dose my dogs at .02cc for every 10# once a month(they were tested yesterday for HW and I will start the dosage tomorrow, May 1st thru Nov 1st...


TOOO LATE to edit...dosage I posted is WRONG! 

I will dose _.01cc for every 20#_! My daughter was yakking at me when I posted this, and I didn't think about it til I re-read it. So a 90# dog will get .04 of 1 cc and should be effective.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I only recently switched to Ivomec myself, but after reading darn near every thread on here about it, talking to several people via pm's, and research in general...I went with the dose of .01cc per 10 lbs.

Regarding generics - most major drugs, even human drugs, have generic's. Not a thing wrong with them, and meds MUCH more serious than heartworm meds for dogs are in generic form for humans. I used the generic iverheart (iverhart?) for many years for my crew before switching to Ivomec, and they did fine on it. It was significantly cheaper than Heartguard. But yes, it still required a prescription. I bought it from the vet.

You can buy HW meds from Australia w/out a prescription, if you're comfortable doing that. It's not as though it's a 3rd world country but before I get my ear yacked off about "OMG, buying HW meds overseas??" just remember it's Australia....not Iraq.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I buy my HW meds from Australia. I use the HFT Ezybones which do HW, fleas and tapeworms. No problems for me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thanks guys. i really appreciate the info. I buy the heartguard for the dogs from australia. They're heartworm free and i wasnt about to pay the vets prices for the medicine. not even close. Even the base vet charges too much. They did their HW tests and came back clear. My vet was pretty mad i didnt buy the meds from them though (haha). Several of the generics i've found have the exact same ingredients and dosages that heartguard plus has but i wanted to make sure it wouldnt be a bad thing. Thanks again!


----------



## vacman (Apr 14, 2013)

*Generic Heartworm medication*

I used ValuHeart generic heartworm medication which I purchased from Australia through a Canadian pet pharmacy. So far, all has gone well, but it's relly impossible to say whether or not the dogs have had exposure to heartworm. It's not a big problem up here and my dogs are house dogs, going out for walks when we are with them. I have acreage and we walk it every day. They have picked up an occasional tick from time to time which we just pick off them. I do have concerns when you think that you are introducing a chemical into your pet's bloodstream about any side effects, but so far, nothing visible.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I just saw on another board, that Interceptor Spectrum is available in Australia. Basically interceptor which you can't get here anymore with a 'deworming' additive.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use Iverhart, it costs me $60.00 per dog for 12 months, so $5.00 a month for each dog.


----------

